# Clem has been "tap dancing"! Does it mean anything?



## Clementine (Sep 5, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cboP-Jsr4J8

She's been doing this from time to time, and I've noticed it a lot today (she was out of her cage for most of the day). Does it mean anything? I think it looks pretty cute, haha.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Pigeons do that when they have mites or pigeon flies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Do the scales on the legs and feet look dry and rough and raised?

Try Scatt or other product for blood sucking mites.*


----------



## Clementine (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replies!

I thought it might be mites at first, but I can't see any despite my best efforts (tape, white sheet..), and I haven't noticed any evidence of damage on her body either (either on her skin/feather or legs). Just how hard is it to see them?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Clementine said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I thought it might be mites at first, but I can't see any despite my best efforts (tape, white sheet..), and I haven't noticed any evidence of damage on her body either (either on her skin/feather or legs). Just how hard is it to see them?


*You can't see them at all and they don't do damage to feathers, and you can't see them on the scaling on legs. They are deep near the skin.*


----------



## Clementine (Sep 5, 2015)

Skyeking said:


> *You can't see them at all and they don't do damage to feathers, and you can't see them on the scaling on legs. They are deep near the skin.*


I thought they were supposed to be visible on double-sided tape or white sheets if left near the bird? I also heard they were associated with feather loss, hence my feather comment. When I mentioned Clem's legs I meant that they don't look any rougher than usual.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Clementine said:


> I thought they were supposed to be visible on double-sided tape or white sheets if left near the bird? I also heard they were associated with feather loss, hence my feather comment. When I mentioned Clem's legs I meant that they don't look any rougher than usual.


Whether you can see them or not all depends on what they are. And if it were red mite, they don't stay on the bird. They hide in cracks and crevices near the bird, and come out at night to attack the bird.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Whether you can see them or not all depends on what they are. And if it were red mite, they don't stay on the bird. They hide in cracks and crevices near the bird, and come out at night to attack the bird.


Yeah, that's why I put tape all around, as many sites advise to do! I didn't see any mites stuck on it though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well I would use a mite and lice treatment just to be sure.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah, I guess I might as well do it just in case, if the treatment isn't harmful. Is there one in particular that you'd recommend?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Is Clem an indoor only dove? Red mite is normally found in a loft or aviary when it occurs, but then I'm no expert on red mite habitat.

Just wondering, but is this a 'dance' she does when she is about to take off?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Doesn't have to be red mite. Could be any mite. Certainly wouldn't hurt to treat her anyway. Most cage birds do get treated for mites and such periodically.


----------



## flowerztroll (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello

My guy does the same thing and I am 110 percent he has no mites or lice as he got treated for it all less then a minth ago.

Are we sure there isnt any other so called reason for the behaviour?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

flowerztroll said:


> Hello
> 
> My guy does the same thing and I am 110 percent he has no mites or lice as he got treated for it all less then a minth ago.
> 
> Are we sure there isnt any other so called reason for the behaviour?


Is your bird inside or in a coop?


----------



## flowerztroll (Nov 2, 2016)

John_D said:


> flowerztroll said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...



He is a single spoiled child in my house! Lol 

6 months old. DNA tested male as well. 

Had lice from the pet store a month ago when I got him so he got treated for mites and lice and right now on metro for canker


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

My guess is he has mites again. The bird needs to be treated in intervals and the cage treated to get rid of the mites.


----------

